# It's Official: Kimbo Slice VS Tank Abbott October 12th



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

MMA News: Kimbo Slice vs. Tank Abbot is Official – Bodog Beat

I personally can't wait for it, it'll be a brawl haha, it'll just be fun to watch who cares if they suck or their good or whatever.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 10, 2007)

Personally, I hope Tank beats that ass bad. I hate all these kids that think Kimbo Slice is a good fighter. In all his videos he fights people who obviously have never had training, and just plain suck at fighting, besides the video him vs. the cop where he actually did get his ass beat. Its finally time to put him in his place.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

this is gonna be fun 2 old guys goin at it... Kimbo is gonna lay the smakc down on Tank


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

This really is exciting. It's probably going to be a rubbish fight but I just don't really care. I didn't like Kimbo at all before but now I'm kind of excited for him and I hope he does well which may seem a bit stupid to some people. It just shows that MMA is the real deal. The guys that do MMA are the best fighters in the World. Screw people's pride, you know. Almost every male think they're hard and that they can beat everybody. You arn't shit until you get real and that's what Kimbo has done. He now knows that MMA is the best. So, I say good for him. Before he wasn't much more than a bum and now he's got potential to be a good fighter in MMA. Still I would LMAO if Tank KO'd him.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Personally, I hope Tank beats that ass bad. I hate all these kids that think Kimbo Slice is a good fighter. In all his videos he fights people who obviously have never had training, and just plain suck at fighting, besides the video him vs. the cop where he actually did get his ass beat. Its finally time to put him in his place.


Do you honestly believe Tank has had real MMA training? When he was with UFC, I do believe his discipline was listed as street brawling or something like that. 

I certainly don't think Kimbo is a true fighter yet, but at least he seems respectful of his opponents and is trying to learn MMA in a legit way. Tank was a complete ass who didn't respect anything. He even mocked some guy who was going into a seizure. How in the world can you cheer for someone like that. Can you honestly say that some of the guys he beat were all that well trained? When he started fighting guys who were actually trained in MMA, he started losing, and pretty easily too. 

I'm not a fan of either one, but I'd rather see Kimbo win this one. Tank is a disgrace to MMA and himself. Unlike Tank, Kimbo at least seems to respect MMA and is willing to do what it takes to be a true MMA fighter.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Personally, I hope Tank beats that ass bad. I hate all these kids that think Kimbo Slice is a good fighter. In all his videos he fights people who obviously have never had training, and just plain suck at fighting, besides the video him vs. the cop where he actually did get his ass beat. Its finally time to put him in his place.


His videos are things of the past. His fight videos everyone has seen on youtube are of messy street fights before he had any skill.

Kimbo is now training with guys like Bas Rutten and other guys at Legends gym and Extreme Couture. He is developing into a well rounded fighter. 

Yes he beat a washed up Ray Mercer and he may be in his mid 30's and have not much left but personally I beleive he will win. When was the last time Tank Abbott took training or for that matter the fight, seriously???

Take a look at this photo from the last cage rage after he lost his fight and you tell me










Kimbo is Developing and with the help of guys like Bas and Randy he will win no doubt in my mind


----------



## Natural Ice (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope Kimbo knocks him the hell out. This is just going to be a straight up brawl that won't end until someone is on the mat and out cold. Won't be technically great but it should be fun to watch for a minute (considering it won't last much longer than that).


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Personally, I hope Tank beats that ass bad. I hate all these kids that think Kimbo Slice is a good fighter. In all his videos he fights people who obviously have never had training, and just plain suck at fighting, besides the video him vs. the cop where he actually did get his ass beat. Its finally time to put him in his place.


i agree 100%

i hate both of them...abbot says he could beat liddell,fedor, ortiz, and more when he deffinatly couldnt...and kimbo has nobody with real tallent and that cop kicked his ass...

but i think abbot will win..he has more experiance with real fighters,...


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

syrus13 said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> i hate both of them...abbot says he could beat liddell,fedor, ortiz, and more when he deffinatly couldnt...and kimbo has nobody with real tallent and that cop kicked his ass...
> 
> but i think abbot will win..he has more experiance with real fighters,...



And the definition of a real fighter is...


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> And the definition of a real fighter is...



guys that train and have profectional bouts under there belts...not just some guy of the street that says he will fight you in a back yard


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

syrus13 said:


> guys that train and have profectional bouts under there belts...not just some guy of the street that says he will fight you in a back yard


Don't forget, Kimbo has fought in a parking lot too! This will be a fun fight to watch since they are both brawlers. Come on double KO.


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Rated said:


> Don't forget, Kimbo has fought in a parking lot too! This will be a fun fight to watch since they are both brawlers. Come on double KO.



i do think this will be a fun fight to watch though....maybe will will get another emerson/manerd fight..exept with double ko and not just a tap out


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The other day I was talking about Kimbo with a friend. So I say "I'd like to see him fight Tank Abbott, that'd be a fun brawl." Then he checks the latest on Kimbo and tells me they are gonna fight, haha.

I'd pick Kimbo for the win, Tank just really isn't a good fighter, Kimbo isn't really yet but hes progressing, can't say the same for Tank after all these years. hes just a brawler with knockout power. Kimbo has a good chin and we all know Tank doesn't last long. He won't be able to knock Kimbo out quickly, that will be his downfall.


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Kimbo has a good chin and we all know Tank doesn't last long. He won't be able to knock Kimbo out quickly, that will be his downfall.


i agree with you on that one but i still think abbots experiance in the cage is going to help him....and it depends on if tank gets his ass of the couch puts the beer down and goes to train


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kimbo's gonna win. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

kimbo via sub....hes training with team corture

he didnt stand with mercer and wont stand with tank


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i would love tank to win. it would make me laugh, but i dont see it


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

sleeptones said:


> MMA News: Kimbo Slice vs. Tank Abbot is Official – Bodog Beat
> 
> I personally can't wait for it, it'll be a brawl haha, it'll just be fun to watch who cares if they suck or their good or whatever.



This (Nand KIMBO) are a joke.
Tank Abbott? This is going to prove nothing about Kimo's talent and skill level. He is fighting OLD MEN.
Kimbo is barely what? 31? 
Ray Mercer was a hack boxer and 46 years old.
Tank Abbot is wayyy out of his prime and is 42

Tank has lost 7 of his last 8 fights and is on a 3 fight losing streak.. COME ON


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> kimbo via sub....hes training with team corture
> 
> he didnt stand with mercer and wont stand with tank



He is NOT training with Team Couture you twit.

He is training with Bas Rutten


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Tank has lost 7 of his last 8 fights and is on a 3 fight losing streak.. COME ON


Exactly, so if Kimbo loses, we can be certain he's shit


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

obscura1560 said:


> Exactly, so if Kimbo loses, we can be certain he's shit



and if he wins, he still hasn't proved a thing.
This is a lose lose situation for Kimbo


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> and if he wins, he still hasn't proved a thing.
> This is a lose lose situation for Kimbo


i dont think so.. Kimbo is a Prize fighter mostly for money as long as he get his money i tink hes fine...

plus Tank was talkn trash after Kimbos last fight and they were gonna take it to tthe parkinglot but didnt .. they were told they would have a fight between each other


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> i dont think so.. Kimbo is a Prize fighter mostly for money as long as he get his money i tink hes fine...
> 
> plus Tank was talkn trash after Kimbos last fight and they were gonna take it to tthe parkinglot but didnt .. they were told they would have a fight between each other



So what don't you think?
You think that Kimbo proves something with this fight?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> So what don't you think?
> You think that Kimbo proves something with this fight?


in some eyes Tank is a legend... i think anytime u beat a legend its deff not a bad thing.. look at Royce and Hughes... i mean i deff dotn think it will hurt Kimbos image at all..... i think as long as Kimbo keeps winning it says something


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> in some eyes Tank is a legend... i think anytime u beat a legend its deff not a bad thing.. look at Royce and Hughes... i mean i deff dotn think it will hurt Kimbos image at all..... i think as long as Kimbo keeps winning it says something



I could stay at the level I am now and never move up to fight better fighters and go 100 and 0.
Would that say something? NO.

Tank is washed up, bottom line. No one gives a shit that the 13 people who have beat him have.
He has more losses than wins. Come on now.

Gary Turner, Paul Buentello, Hidehiko Yoshida, Wesley Correira, Kimo Leopoldo, Frank Mir, Pedro Rizzo, Maurice Smith, Vitor Belfort, Don Frye, Scott Ferrozzo, Dan Severn and Oleg Taktarov all have wins over Tank.
and you know what i means? NOTHING


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I could stay at the level I am now and never move up to fight better fighters and go 100 and 0.
> Would that say something? NO.
> 
> Tank is washed up, bottom line. No one gives a shit that the 13 people who have beat him have.
> ...




I agree hes not impressive but he has done alot for MMA and in some fans eyes tank is awesome to watch he comes to brawl and thats it.... i agree but i think to Kimbo that he just fights for money..... and in lesser ORGS.... its just a bunch of cans anyway.... so wuts ur point its not like hes in the UFC... its only his second MMA fight give him time


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> I agree hes not impressive but he has done alot for MMA and in some fans eyes tank is awesome to watch he comes to brawl and thats it.... i agree but i think to Kimbo that he just fights for money..... and in lesser ORGS.... its just a bunch of cans anyway.... so wuts ur point its not like hes in the UFC... its only his second MMA fight give him time



I just hate that he has any hype.
He is a second rate street boxer.

I do not see what Tank has done for the sport.
Do tell?
Was he a great ambassador for it? NO.
He was disrespectful, not skilled and helped perpetuate the reputation that mma is trying to shake.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I just hate that he has any hype.
> He is a second rate street boxer.
> 
> I do not see what Tank has done for the sport.
> ...



he put butts in seats and created fans 
in early UFC's
i cant believe u dont know who Tank Abbot is


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> he put butts in seats and created fans
> in early UFC's
> i cant believe u dont know who Tank Abbot is



What makes you say that? lmao

I have been talking about him for the last 3 pages.
Can you read?
Yeah, he put asses in seats... Yay.... and fighters like him held MMA in the dark ages for so long.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> What makes you say that? lmao
> 
> I have been talking about him for the last 3 pages.
> Can you read?
> Yeah, he put asses in seats... Yay.... and fighters like him held MMA in the dark ages for so long.


i totally disagree i believe he made fans for the UFC
marketing held UFC back in the dark ages

see this thread and we shall see


http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...nk-abbot-hurt-mma-create-fans.html#post287161


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> He is NOT training with Team Couture you twit.
> 
> He is training with Bas Rutten


Ahem LEGENDS MMCT


And people should give Tank more respect, he beat Jon Favreau in Friends.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

MMA was going to be demonized back in the day whether Tank Abbot was a player or not. If it wasn't the American Gladiators shooting nerf darts at Joe Average, it wasn't healthy TV to Jerry 'dead' Falwell the public.

Kimbo can roid rage over the best of them, but when there's a 'Gannon' involved who has a hard head and/or enough heart, Kimbo is screwed. He can't even put dudes out bare-knuckle. They just go to all fours and complain for awhile.

What happens when he gets in a real guillotine and his f***in posse can't come inside the cage and save him? Tank sucks, granted, but Kimbo needs to be put down, and I don't mind Tank being the one to do it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> MMA was going to be demonized back in the day whether Tank Abbot was a player or not. If it wasn't the American Gladiators shooting nerf darts at Joe Average, it wasn't healthy TV to Jerry 'dead' Falwell the public.
> 
> Kimbo can roid rage over the best of them, but when there's a 'Gannon' involved who has a hard head and/or enough heart, Kimbo is screwed. He can't even put dudes out bare-knuckle. They just go to all fours and complain for awhile.
> 
> What happens when he gets in a real guillotine and his f***in posse can't come inside the cage and save him? Tank sucks, granted, but Kimbo needs to be put down, and I don't mind Tank being the one to do it.



Yeah dude, absolutely nothing will have changed with all this MMA training hes been doing.
Goddam idiot.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> I just hate that he has any hype.
> He is a second rate street boxer.
> 
> I do not see what Tank has done for the sport.
> ...


Tank only helped the sport he put butts in the seats and then while those butts were there they also saw technical fighting and trained martial artist. Tank was a huge draw and is a Legend you have no right disrespecting him.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

syrus13 said:


> guys that train and have profectional bouts under there belts...not just some guy of the street that says he will fight you in a back yard


So, you're saying that training with a MMA legend (Bas Rutten) doesn't count? He's given all that backyard BS up and has started to train legit MMA. You need to get your facts straight before you make stupid comments.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> in some eyes Tank is a legend... i think anytime u beat a legend its deff not a bad thing..


Who's eyes are these? Don't ever call Tank Abbott a "legend". You want to call guys like Royce, Shamrock, Severyn or Bas legends, then amen. Tank helped the UFC gain some notoriety but that was only b/c his style and antics were actually entertaining to some; I'm guessing the un-educated, harley riding *******. Entertaining does not translate into legendary. It makes me weep that there are people out there who would even mention Tank in the same sentence with real legends.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

x2lacrosse said:


> Who's eyes are these? Don't ever call Tank Abbott a "legend". You want to call guys like Royce, Shamrock, Severyn or Bas legends, then amen. Tank helped the UFC gain some notoriety but that was only b/c his style and antics were actually entertaining to some; I'm guessing the un-educated, harley riding *******. Entertaining does not translate into legendary. It makes me weep that there are people out there who would even mention Tank in the same sentence with real legends.


I presume you are one of those idiots who doesn't know that Tank actual fought pretty damn well back in the day?
Are you one of those guys who thinks he was just some street fghter? Who doesn't know he could and can actually Box and Wrestle?


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I presume you are one of those idiots who doesn't know that Tank actual fought pretty damn well back in the day?
> Are you one of those guys who thinks he was just some street fghter? Who doesn't know he could and can actually Box and Wrestle?


I've seen plenty of his fights. I probably got into the MMA scene well before you did. My cousin and I were watching UFC and Pride back before everyone was jumping on the bandwagon.

I presume that you're the idiot b/c being a boxer and a wrestler does not make you a MMA Legend. You say he fought pretty damn well??!! Look through Tank's wins, you tell me what's so impressive about his kill list. You mean beating some big, fat Native American Chief makes Tank impressive? Did you see any of his fights against REAL MMA fighters like Belfort, Mir, Rizzo and Smith?? They took care of him like I could take candy from a 1 year old.

No Kimbo is not impressive in the MMA world, but at least he's making an effort. He doesn't disrespect it like Tank does. You sit there and say that I think he was just some street fighter? Well, the man himself lists his fighting style as street brawler. So, WTF is anyone supposed to think? I've seen nearly all of his early fights and know that he's not the God that you obviously think he is.

Get some real MMA knowledge before you go calling me an idiot.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

x2lacrosse said:


> I've seen plenty of his fights. I probably got into the MMA scene well before you did. My cousin and I were watching UFC and Pride back before everyone was jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> I presume that you're the idiot b/c being a boxer and a wrestler does not make you a MMA Legend. You say he fought pretty damn well??!! Look through Tank's wins, you tell me what's so impressive about his kill list. You mean beating some big, fat Native American Chief makes Tank impressive? Did you see any of his fights against REAL MMA fighters like Belfort, Mir, Rizzo and Smith?? They took care of him like I could take candy from a 1 year old.
> 
> ...


You were watching Pride and UFC before everyone jumped on the Bandwagon? You are so cool.

I highly doubt that you have been into MMA longer than I have. Highly.

How should people know hes not a street fighter? Maybe they should look shit up and educate themslelves.

Tank Abbott helped make the sport what it is today. He was there from the beggining. He added to it. Before it was anything he was there. Is he an amazing fighter, has he beaten the worlds best? No. But he threw down pretty well with guys like Taktarov and Jennum back in the day.

What made you think I said he was a god? Or even think that. I said he fought pretty well.

Now, to use your arguement against you, you call Royce a legend. Look at his 'kill list'. Not exactly brimming with well rounded modern MMA practitioners is it? Dan severn? Keith Hackney?

Last time I checked, Royces last victory was to Akebono. Before that, it was Takada, who has twice as many losses as victories. None too impressive there.

Idiot.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I believe i can count this one out as a candidate for fight of the year, but I will certainly gonna watch it.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> You were watching Pride and UFC before everyone jumped on the Bandwagon? You are so cool.
> 
> I highly doubt that you have been into MMA longer than I have. Highly.
> 
> ...


Do some research yourself there tough guy, he even describes his fighting style as "street fighting".

Start a poll to see how many people think that Tank's a MMA Legend. I would highly doubt people would think he's a legend. Entertaining yes, but not a legend. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong, but I won't get all bent out of shape and start with the name-calling.

When someone has differing views than yourself, don't insult them. Take it for what it's worth. Thanks for the debating, but stop with the insults, it's pretty juvenile.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Another TKO for Kimbo


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

XitUp said:


> Ahem LEGENDS MMCT
> 
> 
> And people should give Tank more respect, he beat Jon Favreau in Friends.



Randy CO OWNS legends, he doesn't train people there.

He runs Extreme Couture in Las vegas and in Vancouver, Wa.

so ahem


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

x2lacrosse said:


> Who's eyes are these? Don't ever call Tank Abbott a "legend". You want to call guys like Royce, Shamrock, Severyn or Bas legends, then amen. Tank helped the UFC gain some notoriety but that was only b/c his style and antics were actually entertaining to some; I'm guessing the un-educated, harley riding *******. Entertaining does not translate into legendary. It makes me weep that there are people out there who would even mention Tank in the same sentence with real legends.



THANK GOD SOMEONE SAID IT.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I presume you are one of those idiots who doesn't know that Tank actual fought pretty damn well back in the day?
> Are you one of those guys who thinks he was just some street fghter? Who doesn't know he could and can actually Box and Wrestle?



I would like to know when he was fighting well.

Do tell?

He has never had more than 2 wins in a row, and that only happened twice. He has more losses than wins and in over 12 years he has only been able to get 9 wins.


Also, as far as style...
"He has described his fighting style, which he developed fighting on the streets of Huntington Beach, California, as "street fighting.""


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

4 some reason i really wanna see this fight...lol...i hope kimbo whoops his ass


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> You were watching Pride and UFC before everyone jumped on the Bandwagon? You are so cool.
> 
> I highly doubt that you have been into MMA longer than I have. Highly.
> 
> ...



Royce is a legend for a different reason.
For bringing MMA into the eyes of american and launching the sport here. Not for who he has beat.

Oh, but he did just beat Sakuraba


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

J Stokes said:


> 4 some reason i really wanna see this fight...lol...i hope kimbo whoops his ass


Even though I could care less about either fighter, there's no doubt that this fight will be a barnburner. It should be a technique-less slugfest.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

x2lacrosse said:


> Do some research yourself there tough guy, he even describes his fighting style as "street fighting".
> 
> Start a poll to see how many people think that Tank's a MMA Legend. I would highly doubt people would think he's a legend. Entertaining yes, but not a legend. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong, but I won't get all bent out of shape and start with the name-calling.
> 
> When someone has differing views than yourself, don't insult them. Take it for what it's worth. Thanks for the debating, but stop with the insults, it's pretty juvenile.


Tough guy? Tough guy? Are you 11?

I dont care if he calls it dragon stance Kung fu, or what annyone else says it is. He is trained in Boxing and wrestling and that is what he uses.

You are an idiot. I never called him a legend.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Royce is a legend for a different reason.
> For bringing MMA into the eyes of american and launching the sport here. Not for who he has beat.
> 
> Oh, but he did just beat Sakuraba



The reason I used it was because Tanks wins were called into question. Tank helped make the sport popular too. If he isn't a legend because he hasn't beaten that many good people, neither is Royce.

He was on steroids, and he still didn't exactly do well. No serious MMA fan counts that as a victory.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> The reason I used it was because Tanks wins were called into question. Tank helped make the sport popular too. If he isn't a legend because he hasn't beaten that many good people, neither is Royce.
> 
> He was on steroids, and he still didn't exactly do well. No serious MMA fan counts that as a victory.



*ahem*
His roid levels were higher than Kevin Randlemans, now, they were so high they were literally off the ******* charts.
If you don't think that was some sort of mistake or miscalculation or something you're an IDIOT.
HAVE YOU SEEN ROYCE GRACIE??? You honestly think he was on more roids than RANDLEMAN??? GET REAL.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> *ahem*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN ROYCE GRACIE??? You honestly think he was on more roids than RANDLEMAN??? GET REAL.


I really love people like you. Maybe you should go educate yourself on what steroids actually do.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Personally, I hope Tank beats that ass bad. I hate all these kids that think Kimbo Slice is a good fighter. In all his videos he fights people who obviously have never had training, and just plain suck at fighting, besides the video him vs. the cop where he actually did get his ass beat. Its finally time to put him in his place.


I don't think Tank has any formal training, either. From everything he's said about himself, he seems like just a drunk that gets in a ton of bar fights...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I don't think Tank has any formal training, either. From everything he's said about himself, he seems like just a drunk that gets in a ton of bar fights...


This is exactly what I am talking about
*Bangs head on wall*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

x2lacrosse said:


> Do you honestly believe Tank has had real MMA training? When he was with UFC, I do believe his discipline was listed as street brawling or something like that.


That was as phony as Kimo Leopoldo's taekwondo black belt and Steve Jennum's background in _ninjitsu_. Tank was trained in boxing and wrestling. They probably just thought pit fighting sounded cooler.


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

vandalian said:


> That was as phony as Kimo Leopoldo's taekwondo black belt and Steve Jennum's background in _ninjitsu_. Tank was trained in boxing and wrestling. They probably just thought pit fighting sounded cooler.


Yeah everyone, just do a google search on Tank Abbott and it will tell you he has had boxing and wrestling training.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

vandalian said:


> That was as phony as Kimo Leopoldo's taekwondo black belt and Steve Jennum's background in _ninjitsu_. Tank was trained in boxing and wrestling. They probably just thought pit fighting sounded cooler.


Vitor's blackbelt in BJJ, too.

Wandy's, too, for that matter.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yeah dude, absolutely nothing will have changed with all this MMA training hes been doing.
> Goddam idiot.


so personal... too bad.

I'm pretty sure either fighter is involved in "MMA training". Tank is on a crap streak whether you love him or not. Maybe you should consider dropping the roids too.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> I'm pretty sure either fighter is involved in "MMA training".



What do you mean? This sentence does not make sense. If you mean neither fighter.....then you are an idiot. Kimbo has been training with Bas.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What do you mean? This sentence does not make sense. If you mean neither fighter.....then you are an idiot. Kimbo has been training with Bas.


Okay retard- lets do "both fighters" instead

does that work for you?

P.S. lose the f***ing attitude.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> Okay retard- lets do "both fighters" instead
> 
> does that work for you?
> 
> P.S. lose the f***ing attitude.



Lose the attitude? Its not my fault you posted a grammatically incorrect sentence you gobshite.

'I'm pretty sure both fighters is involved in ''MMA training''.'

Still not grammatically correct, but you sure got that right. Both Tank and Kimbo are involved in MMA training.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

forgive me, oh wise one...


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Kimbo wil lwin pretty easy i think. Got a feeling Kimbo might take him down and ground and pound him.


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

Kimbo wins, he'll have the better cardio and training on the ground and it most likely will go to the ground considering how aggressive Kimbo was aagainst Mercer. I see Tank coming out wanting to slowly exchange at first, who knows though.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> forgive me, oh wise one...


Yeah, thats already been pointed out and I knew it was there. Please look at 'n' and 'm' on the keyboard. Notice something about them?

I think you are out of ideas. **** off.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

he still owned you eheheh


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> he still owned you eheheh


Not really though, considereing the fact that someone already pointed that out to me and I choose not to change it, and the fact that it was a typo to begin with.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Not really though, considereing the fact that someone already pointed that out to me and I choose not to change it, and the fact that it was a typo to begin with.


well it was very fitting that u bitch about his grammer/typos/spelling

and then he points one out in your sig of all places .. dosent matter if u left it that way.. to us we just see it involving this arguement and i had a good laugh at it


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> well it was very fitting that u bitch about his grammer/typos/spelling
> 
> and then he points one out in your sig of all places .. dosent matter if u left it that way.. to us we just see it involving this arguement and i had a good laugh at it


Hey, theres a difference between bitching about someones grammar and spelling for the sake of it and because it makes their point not make sense. I mean he called me a retard because I pointed out it did not make sense, I responded in kind and stated that it wasn't my fault he posted the way he did.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Hey, theres a difference between bitching about someones grammar and spelling for the sake of it and because it makes there point not make sense. I mean he called me a retard because I pointed out it did not make sense, I responded in kind and stated that it wasn't my fault he posted the way he did.



i didnt read all the altercataion but it was funny even thought i wasnt informed... 

but yea i can totally understand if it didnt make sense..


----------



## J Stokes (Jul 17, 2007)

Kimbo is gonna TKO him, or Tank is gonna quit.


----------

